
1B robocalls net $225M FCC fine that will likely never be collected - kristianp
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/06/1-billion-robocalls-nets-225m-fcc-fine-that-will-likely-never-be-collected/
======
kristianp
The crux is here: "In fact, it was last year that The Wall Street Journal did
the math and found that we had collected no more than $6,790 on hundreds of
millions in fines. Why? Well, one reason is that the FCC looks to the
Department of Justice to collect on the agency's fines against robocallers. We
need them to help. So when they don't get involved—as here—that's not a good
sign."

